# Riddle me this, you NFPA gurus.....



## beach (Jan 3, 2011)

We have some rookies here that we like to have do presentations on various subjects such as hydrant location and types in the city, standpipe types, etc. One of them asked me what the letters after some of the NFPA numbers meant such as NFPA 51, 51A, and 51B or NFPA 13, 13R, and 13D..... I told him the A, B, C, etc. were basically subsections to the main number and the R and D for NFPA 13 was for R= Residential over two units and D= One and two damily Dwelling units. But I have no idea what the E in NFPA 13E or NFPA 70E stands for....Anyone know?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 3, 2011)

I always thought the E in 70E could be for "Employee" since "Employee" used to be in the title of the standard.  Don't know for sure though.


----------



## beach (Jan 3, 2011)

It makes sense for 70E but not for 13E.... Thanks! Anyone else?


----------



## hlfireinspector (Jan 3, 2011)

*NFPA 13E-2005*





 *NFPA 13E: Fire Department Operations in Properties Protected by Sprinkler and Standpipe Systems, 2005 Edition*

*NFPA 70E: Standard for Electrical Safety in the Workplace®*


----------



## beach (Jan 3, 2011)

hlfireinspector, not sure how that explains what the E stands for......


----------



## cda (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe that is part of the numbering system when to same numbered standards are close in title they start using the alphabet???

What were the old 231 series ??? C,d,e,f???


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jan 4, 2011)

Eh!  It's the Canadian version.  13Eh, 70Eh


----------



## Frank (Jan 4, 2011)

The letter is likely what some one that sounded good at the moment in a committee meeting.  Some have some meaning others are sequental.


----------

